# Eheim Classics



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm trying to decide on what eheim filter to get it's between the new pro series and the classic.

Most reccommend the classic. 
I like them they seem to be good units and affordable.

But it appears as though the classic doesn't have "media baskets"?
It looks like the media is just layered.
How do you "clean" this? I'm slightly confused. 
I like the unit but I'm unsure of how I would clean the bottom layer which would collect the most detrius?

Am I missing something?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The classics do have the media baskets and it's very easy to clean. I think the older classics didn't.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

They aren't separate baskets, but rather one removeable basket that you layer the (included) media on. The bottom layer only requires that you dunk it several times (while still in the basket) to clean it though. No sweat.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, no separate baskets like the fluval or rena. All your really have to clean, clean is the top layer which is filter floss anyhow. The rest can be rinsed off or dunked while still in the basket. I clean my filter every 2 months or when I see flow is decreased.

-John N.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, wow.
Talk about easy huh?
Well, thanks for those amazingly fast replies guys. I really didn't expect answer untill tomorrow morning. I some times wonder If I'm the only wierdo on here and midnight. lol

But I guess I know what I'm doing with part of my next check. :wof:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Moo...all three folks that responded to you are in California.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Hahah I see that, but still. I mean midnight? lol I must be crazy.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the 2213 and think its a great canister for the price! I got mine for $65 locally. I also want the newer proIII for one of my other tanks but the price along with the cost of media to fill the thing is a bit of a turnoff.

I wouldn't hesitate to get another classic.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, The price of the pro series is a bit of a turn off.
But I spose it is eheim and people will buy it for just about any price for that reason.
Thanks for your post!
-moo


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I happen to really love the eheim eccos. They are priced similar to Fluvals and Renas, but give you separate media baskets. All the baskets interlock and pull out with a handle, unlike the Fluvals. 

I have the Ecco 2236 ($90) on my 4ft tank and run a UV thru the output and can still see the plants swaying in the currrent on the opposite end. 

Interesting that Eheim's own website states that the Ecco "..is perfect for planted aquaria."


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah i've seen the ecco's around. I wondered what made them so much different from the classics really. 

But obviously the baskets are seperated...and bettter flow rates?


----------

